# Rocket League is going free to play, leaving Steam



## shaunj66 (Jul 21, 2020)

Still one of the best multiplayer games ever!

Glad more people will get to play this great game

Edit: Leaving Steam? Assholes


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 21, 2020)

Interesting, wouldn't have expected that TBH. That's nice I suppose


----------



## AmandaRose (Jul 21, 2020)

Never played it but heard its rather good. Will need to give it a go I think.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2020)

What? Now i can't complain about buying the game? Lucky... real smart dev team. Trying to make us feel special for buying the game after you make it free.... Yeah take notes.... anyone else... 

I wanna complain out of force of habit, but I can't cause it won't make any sense. I lost this battle.


----------



## Chary (Jul 21, 2020)

Not sure I'm happy about the changes to the game, but I am happy that more people will be able to play it at least!


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Jul 21, 2020)

Nintendo: Mario kart 8 free to rent.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 21, 2020)

Rip new players. Psyonix already do fuck all about smurfing, now everyone can do it for free.

Other than that, I just hope they don't break it. Psyonix always break shit with big updates.

Wonder what will happen to all the workshop maps. Staying on steam for people who already bought, so those people will be ok, but what about new players.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 21, 2020)

I can't stand this game anymore.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jul 21, 2020)

Does that mean I need to create new stats for my console version?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 21, 2020)

more shit for the epic store they can have the overrated POS


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 21, 2020)

Wow, so Nintendo Switch _isn't_ cut out of the deal this time??


----------



## leon315 (Jul 21, 2020)

LEAVING STEAM TO IMMIGRATE TO EGS? Heretics!
Pirates are preparing to pirate Rocket League in 3....2....1



Bladexdsl said:


> more garbage for the epic store they can have it


Are you sure about that?! The game has got 300k+ positive reviews on STEAM alone.


----------



## Naxster (Jul 21, 2020)

Free to play? Hopefully this game won't be ruined by cheaters...


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 21, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Pirates are preparing to pirate Rocket League in 3....2....1


Pirating a free game?


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 21, 2020)

leon315 said:


> LEAVING STEAM TO IMMIGRATE TO EGS? Heretics!
> Pirates are preparing to pirate Rocket League in 3....2....1
> 
> 
> Are you sure about that?! The game has got 300k+ positive reviews on STEAM alone.


Despacito is the most listened music of all time.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Jul 21, 2020)

I believe them leaving Steam has been in the works for a long time


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice that they've fucked linux and mac os users in the arse. Rocket leauge's linux port tended to run worse nativly than on wine, but still fuck epic.


----------



## Snintendog (Jul 21, 2020)

Ahh yes i rember this Epic litterally bought the game devs after it got popular and ported to everything now they get to screw over people who bought it on steam and consoles make it F2Pand  P2W and add loot boxes. why isn't this illegal yet?


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 21, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Still one of the best multiplayer games ever!
> 
> Glad more people will get to play this great game
> 
> Edit: Leaving Steam? Assholes


That roller coaster.


----------



## BeastMode6 (Jul 21, 2020)

Personally I would've preferred if it stayed pay to play but done away with all the shitty MTX. I miss games where you could unlock everything by playing the actual game.

Still, pretty cool for all 3 of you out there that don't own this game.


----------



## LeyendaV (Jul 21, 2020)

The only thing I really care is if owning the game will be enought to claim the goddies. I bought both the Steam and Switch vesions back in the day, but I haven't played in a long time.


----------



## IncredulousP (Jul 21, 2020)

All good things must come to an end.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 21, 2020)

It becoming F2P is great, it becoming an Epic exclusive on PC is not.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 21, 2020)

Y.
E.
S.

I CAN'T WAIT TO GET INTO THIS

edit: and then noticing that it will be on epic is making me change my mind


----------



## raxadian (Jul 21, 2020)

Anyone here is getting all these "Free" games in the Epic store?


----------



## Quarions (Jul 21, 2020)

The Epic Games haters are very retarded ngl


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jul 21, 2020)

They know their game isn't going to sell on Epic Games Store, but they still want the free money deal. Guess they figured they might as well make it free to play.
I guess I'm fine with that, since they're giving people who bought it most of the purchasable content, and it will still be playable on Steam for those that own it.


----------



## CeeDee (Jul 21, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I guess I'm fine with that, since they're giving people who bought it most of the purchasable content, and it will still be playable on Steam for those that own it.


Yeah, I suppose I can't really see the problem with this move. The game'll still be fully playable for existing Steam owners, they'll still have all their content, it'll have cross-progression, and the move to free-to-play will likely be of the Fortnite variety where items sold are still purely cosmetic, so there wouldn't be any "pay to win" mechanics.
I get it and all, "Epic bad, they'd smash my Linux machine into bits and make me a Chinese slave if they could," but considering existing Steam owners will be fine and new FTP people can just get it on Epic, I really fail to see the negatives here. 

Really, I think Rocket League should have gone Free-to-Play ages ago. Seemed silly to me that it cost money and they were still selling cosmetics out the ass.


----------



## Asia81 (Jul 21, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> Never played it but heard its rather good. Will need to give it a go I think.


Same


----------



## James_ (Jul 21, 2020)

Well at least more people will be able to play the game now.


MacOS and Linux users are still fucked though.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 21, 2020)

I haven't played the game since Epic bought out Psyonix, so while there's nothing in this decision for me to complain about personally, it does suck for anybody not running Windows.  I've also heard the price of cosmetics has gone up drastically since Epic took over.  Everything they touch turns to shit eventually.


----------



## Godofcheese (Jul 21, 2020)

More kindling for the funeral pyre


----------



## Jayro (Jul 21, 2020)

I should buy it, just to keep it on steam.


----------



## WannaBrew (Jul 21, 2020)

Is it free to play on everything now?


----------



## MrCokeacola (Jul 21, 2020)

Games going 'free to play' is a bad thing. Just look at TF2 for example.


----------



## lordelan (Jul 21, 2020)

Damn, now I need to buy it to have it on Steam and it's still 20 bucks? Meh.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 21, 2020)

Snintendog said:


> Ahh yes i rember this Epic litterally bought the game devs after it got popular and ported to everything now they get to screw over people who bought it on steam and consoles make it F2Pand  P2W and add loot boxes. why isn't this illegal yet?


Nobody is being "screwed over", aside of maybe Linux users. Paid players will receive all the DLCs + a bunch of perks, Steam version will still be playable and get updates, and gameplay itself will remain purely skill-based (with paid content being focused around cosmetics, just like in TF2/CSGO/Fortnite).


----------



## nolimits59 (Jul 21, 2020)

Quarions said:


> The Epic Games haters are very retarded ngl



Wait till they see GOG (the god lord almighty of DRM free for a lot of people there) and EGS are partening for a shared library of games and accounts.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 21, 2020)

nolimits59 said:


> Wait till they see GOG (the god lord almighty of DRM free for a lot of people there) and EGS are partening for a shared library of games and accounts.


You mean like what GOG Galaxy has been implementing for every single game launcher one at a time?  Yeah...that doesn't make EGS itself any more useful or Epic any less a toxic dump of a company.  Only a matter of time until Tencent has majority ownership over them anyway.


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jul 21, 2020)

The game was already monetized like a f2p game. No idea why they were charging money for it, but it's been on game pass and similar for so long it might as well have been free to play this whole time.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Jul 21, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> Pirating a free game?


Maybe they pirated royalty free music for YouTube too? Gotta get that generic_rock_track.mp3 somehow


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 21, 2020)

Why would you pirate rocket league? Game is pointless offline.


----------



## bobmcjr (Jul 21, 2020)

Rocket League



Is Gone
​
Now who could've seen this coming when Tencent-Epic bought them?


----------



## Quarions (Jul 21, 2020)

bobmcjr said:


> Rocket League
> 
> 
> Is Gone
> ...


Shut up please


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 21, 2020)

if i own the game i keep getting content.

What does that mean for free users? Pay for new updates?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Snintendog said:


> Ahh yes i rember this Epic litterally bought the game devs after it got popular and ported to everything now they get to screw over people who bought it on steam and consoles make it F2Pand  P2W and add loot boxes. why isn't this illegal yet?



Didnt they literally REMOVE loot boxes upon the epic acquisition?


----------



## SANIC (Jul 22, 2020)

The bruh moment when I only played on stream with Chary for 5 minutes because I cancelled my Sonic Mania preorder to buy RL


----------



## pickinanameainteasy (Jul 22, 2020)

Is this going to only be for PC?


----------



## Zeldaplayer67 (Jul 22, 2020)

So on top of ditching linux and mac, they also remove it from steam? Trash devs.


----------



## leon315 (Jul 22, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> Pirating a free game?


the meme was ''If any games lefts STEAM and goes to EGS, pirates will pirate that game for sure.


----------



## Dubbicakes (Jul 22, 2020)

The game was fantastic 'til they added blueprints, real shame.


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Jul 22, 2020)

nevermind.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jul 22, 2020)

Zeldaplayer67 said:


> So on top of ditching linux and mac, they also remove it from steam? Trash devs.


This isn't really news. They said they were moving it the EGS... I know it wasn't explicitly stated, but it was heavily implied.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



James_ said:


> Well at least more people will be able to play the game now.
> 
> 
> MacOS and Linux users are still fucked though.


Something big needs to happen for Linux. Getting tired of Windows and its "fake admin" shit.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Jul 22, 2020)

Quarions said:


> The Epic Games haters are very retarded ngl


as a epic gamer hater, im not epic games because *HAHA FORTNITE BAD TIKTOK BAD REDDIT GOOD*
Its just that the servers aren't the greatest compared to steam's


----------



## brunocar (Jul 22, 2020)

I FUCKING CALLED IT, I KNEW IT, epic doesnt give a shit about the consumer, they literally did all this shit just so they could remove the game right out of player's hands.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2020)

This is a seismic shift in Epic's modus operandi. They bought out the development studio, as opposed to "merely" paying for exclusivity.


----------



## Mythical (Jul 22, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Nice that they've fucked linux and mac os users in the arse. Rocket leauge's linux port tended to run worse nativly than on wine, but still fuck epic.


mac os and linux are less than 5% of the steam user database. Makes sense they would have other priorities.


----------



## VartioArtel (Jul 22, 2020)

Dun think I've seen anyone else post this...

But wasn't Rocket League the one that was gonna abandon Steam back when Epic Lame Store launched, then the fan outcry was so severe they backpeddled? Are you telling me they didn't learn their lesson?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2020)

leon315 said:


> The game has got 300k+ positive reviews on STEAM alone.


watch all them reviews change to negative now


----------



## Edgarska (Jul 22, 2020)

I was thinking I might finally try it, but then that last sentence hit. No thanks.


----------



## Naxster (Jul 22, 2020)

Wait what will happen to us who bought the game on Steam? I know that the game will still be available in Steam, but will we receive any in-game updates?

Or will all the future updates only be in Epic Games?


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 22, 2020)

Naxster said:


> Wait what will happen to us who bought the game on Steam? I know that the game will still be available in Steam, but will we receive any in-game updates?
> 
> Or will all the future updates only be in Epic Games?


game will still be updated


----------



## Rail Fighter (Jul 22, 2020)

Naxster said:


> Wait what will happen to us who bought the game on Steam? I know that the game will still be available in Steam, but will we receive any in-game updates?
> 
> Or will all the future updates only be in Epic Games?







Haha.


----------



## Naxster (Jul 22, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> game will still be updated



Sweet, thank you!


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Jul 22, 2020)

Ok so let me resume the situation:
- The guys who bought it on Steam still keep it, with future updates and have the DLCs and special items offered to them.

- New users have the game for free without any bonus content offered and on a shitty store exclusively.

- The game should have gone F2P from the start, as it had already all the shitty mtx things included. This is a good thing (and that's rare that going f2p is good) as it allows more people to get the game, albeit on a shitty store. The only bad thing that could happen would probably be cheaters, but i doubt that Rocket League will become worse than Forknite in that matter... This case is different to TF2 / CSGO as going F2P did ruin the games for those (TF2 started bundling mtx, you know those crates) and brought a lot of cheaters.

Techically speaking, the people that are getting screwed are the ones who don't own the game already, as they must use garbage spying store. The people who already own it on Windows, Linux, MacOS are fine and even get bonus content.


----------



## ut2k4master (Jul 22, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Ok so let me resume the situation:
> The game should have gone F2P from the start, as it had already all the shitty mtx things included.
> 
> The people who already own it on Windows, Linux, MacOS are fine and even get bonus content.


the game didnt have any microtransactions when it was first released and it isnt supported anymore on mac or linux


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jul 22, 2020)

Steam loyalists are a strange bunch.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Jul 22, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> the game didnt have any microtransactions when it was first released and it isnt supported anymore on mac or linux


Isn't Rocket League working in Proton / Wine? (The EGS version doesn't for sure, as you know, having anticheats and drms in the storefront lol)
Yep, Rocket League didn't have any mtx before but, sadly, they added it a while ago... (should have never been in). Where are my super rocket-powered acrobatic battle cars?


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 22, 2020)

Mythical said:


> mac os and linux are less than 5% of the steam user database. Makes sense they would have other priorities.


The user base is small because THERE'S NO FUCKING SOFTWARE.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Nice that they've fucked linux and mac os users in the arse. Rocket leauge's linux port tended to run worse nativly than on wine, but still fuck epic.


who the fuck plays games on a mac anyway. why are they even still around don't they have shitty iphone now


----------



## dude1 (Jul 22, 2020)

leon315 said:


> LEAVING STEAM TO IMMIGRATE TO EGS? Heretics!
> Pirates are preparing to pirate Rocket League in 3....2....1


the genie has been out of that bottle for years on PC, switch, I believe hacked ps4, etc.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 22, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> who the fuck plays games on a mac anyway. why are they even still around don't they have shitty iphone now


Maybe people use a mac for mac specific software and just wanna play a casual game of rocket league on the side.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 22, 2020)

Somehow Free to play before Overwatch's Lucioball event


----------



## Codemastershock (Jul 22, 2020)

Armadillo said:


> Why would you pirate rocket league? Game is pointless offline.


I feat it becoming online only like most free to play games. Rocket League was one of the few modern games with couch multiplayer and without any worries of being kicked out if my console or pc got disconnected.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2020)

it says it's free to play now but just watch epic fill it with garbage micro$ and stuff that will give the paying idiots the edge over the free players


----------



## Lumince (Jul 22, 2020)

As much as I hate EGS, I for sure will take every free game that they throw at me. I will never give them money. That store is only for freebies for me! It stays off on my pc unless I want to get another free game lmao Atleast this gives my friends a reason to pick up this game since they dont have to pay for it


----------



## Quarions (Jul 22, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> it says it's free to play now but just watch epic fill it with garbage micro$ and stuff that will give the paying idiots the edge over the free players


When did they do that (in 2-3 years of fortnite they never made a pay to win cosmetic)? Where did you hear that anyway? r/fuckepic?

retarded mf


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 22, 2020)

Quarions said:


> When did they do that (in 2-3 years of fortnite they never made a pay to win cosmetic)? Where did you hear that anyway? r/fuckepic?


do you really think they are going to make this free to play without making any money from it? instead of being an epic ass licker and FADnight fanboy open your damn eyes and you'll see it


----------



## Darksabre72 (Jul 22, 2020)

so here is the question is it worth at this point to buy it on steam or wait for egs?


----------



## tmnr1992 (Jul 22, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> Despacito is the most listened music of all time.



As someone once said: "if people want shit, give them shit"

But yeah the game is a fun multiplayer experience.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 22, 2020)

Quarions said:


> The Epic Games haters are very retarded ngl



WOT?!?!? Don't you know the haters buy all of their clothes, food, beverages, necessities, cars, drugs, electronics, music, and yes... video games... ALL at the exact same store?

You anti-Epic people are ridiculous. If you base your dislike of a company upon some of their business practices, you should just stop shopping EVERYwhere, because I have some news for you regarding the places you still shop. It's probably best you all stick to that one single location that stocks everything you will ever need & is owned and operated by none other than Jesus himself. That way your hard earned $$$ certainly will NOT benefit any shadiness going on behind closed doors that you are obviously unaware of. I hope none of you Epic haters spend a dime on Steam, Amazon, GameStop, Walmart, Target, Kroger, Costco, Home Depot, Walgreens, CVS, Lowes, Apple, Google, your ISP, cable company, Best Buy, McDonalds, ALdi, Dollar General, your cell company, Starbucks, etc, etc. etc. I could go on for pages.


----------



## Lumince (Jul 22, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> WOT?!?!? Don't you know the haters buy all of their clothes, food, beverages, necessities, cars, drugs, electronics, music, and yes... video games... ALL at the exact same store?
> 
> You anti-Epic people are ridiculous. If you base your dislike of a company upon some of their business practices, you should just stop shopping EVERYwhere, because I have some news for you regarding the places you still shop. It's probably best you all stick to that one single location that stocks everything you will ever need & is owned and operated by none other than Jesus himself. That way your hard earned $$$ certainly will NOT benefit any shadiness going on behind closed doors that you are obviously unaware of. I hope none of you Epic haters spend a dime on Steam, Amazon, GameStop, Walmart, Target, Kroger, Costco, Home Depot, Walgreens, CVS, Lowes, Apple, Google, your ISP, cable company, Best Buy, McDonalds, ALdi, Dollar General, your cell company, Starbucks, etc, etc. etc. I could go on for pages.


Its more like we'd rather shop at a store that isnt 40% done LMAO I only use it for free games and thats it  I sure as hell wont be putting any money into them and I hope others are doing the same


----------



## limpbiz411 (Jul 22, 2020)

ah, another game i spent money on going free to play


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 22, 2020)

limpbiz411 said:


> ah, another game i spent money on going free to play


This happens often?


----------



## UltraSUPRA (Jul 22, 2020)

Yet more proof that digital downloads are worthless.


----------



## NaranciaPoggers (Jul 22, 2020)

Not a fan of how its leaving steam but very excited to finally play it!


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Jul 22, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> WOT?!?!? Don't you know the haters buy all of their clothes, food, beverages, necessities, cars, drugs, electronics, music, and yes... video games... ALL at the exact same store?
> 
> You anti-Epic people are ridiculous. If you base your dislike of a company upon some of their business practices, you should just stop shopping EVERYwhere, because I have some news for you regarding the places you still shop. It's probably best you all stick to that one single location that stocks everything you will ever need & is owned and operated by none other than Jesus himself. That way your hard earned $$$ certainly will NOT benefit any shadiness going on behind closed doors that you are obviously unaware of. I hope none of you Epic haters spend a dime on Steam, Amazon, GameStop, Walmart, Target, Kroger, Costco, Home Depot, Walgreens, CVS, Lowes, Apple, Google, your ISP, cable company, Best Buy, McDonalds, ALdi, Dollar General, your cell company, Starbucks, etc, etc. etc. I could go on for pages.



You can know that Epic is like 2^25 times worse than Steam right? Most Epic Haters don't hate them for the shitty practices they used to do, but they hate them because of the shitty practices they continue to do. Steam never bought out any exclusivity deals to slow down their concurrence... Valve lets you use Source without secretly taking all your money to a 20% - hidden close in your contract. Please also note that, by (totally legally of course) decompiling both storefronts, you can see pretty quickly that Epic is bad for your internet privacy. Why would we encourage something like this where the concurrence gives us a much more complete store that doesn't care about the OS you're using, that lets you create and use mods (in fact, Steam was first made to only be the workshop part, but later evolved into a distribution service for valve games to finally become a general game distribution service), that lets us use any controller in any game, that lets us chat, ... most companies you're naming weren't that bad... Amazon, Walmart, Costco, Best Buy and GameStop did have some crunch but it's not comparable to the huge crunch that fortnite devs had to support... Why do you think they can release new cosmetics pretty much every week? Magic? Nope, just exploiting the poor people working their ass off to get money.... I would agree that Apple is a pretty shitty company aswell, they're even marketing their devices as protection for your privacy when they do collect as much data as Microsoft does.
For Google, your ISP or cable company, they never tried to hide that they collect your data, it is known, Google never tried to censor some sites for saying "stop using Google, they collect your data" or something. Epic on the other hand, censors everyone who talks about honk kong. Clearly, people have a reason to hate Epic, trust me on that.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jul 22, 2020)

My friend is always talking about this game...i seriously don't see what its so appealing... 
But at least loners will have someone to play with for free which is a good thing even if the game doesnt look interesting


----------



## DerpDingus (Jul 22, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> WOT?!?!? Don't you know the haters buy all of their clothes, food, beverages, necessities, cars, drugs, electronics, music, and yes... video games... ALL at the exact same store?
> 
> You anti-Epic people are ridiculous. If you base your dislike of a company upon some of their business practices, you should just stop shopping EVERYwhere, because I have some news for you regarding the places you still shop. It's probably best you all stick to that one single location that stocks everything you will ever need & is owned and operated by none other than Jesus himself. That way your hard earned $$$ certainly will NOT benefit any shadiness going on behind closed doors that you are obviously unaware of. I hope none of you Epic haters spend a dime on Steam, Amazon, GameStop, Walmart, Target, Kroger, Costco, Home Depot, Walgreens, CVS, Lowes, Apple, Google, your ISP, cable company, Best Buy, McDonalds, ALdi, Dollar General, your cell company, Starbucks, etc, etc. etc. I could go on for pages.


yes we should just stop complaining and continue to  BUY BUY BUY


----------



## Mythical (Jul 22, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> The user base is small because THERE'S NO FUCKING SOFTWARE.


No it's small because you're part of the 5%. I didn't reference rocket league usage, I referenced hardware usage. For whatever reason is only at 5% for linux and macos. There are plenty of games that run on linux and mac os.


----------



## Lumstar (Jul 22, 2020)

Good or bad aside, the lengths people will go to smear Epic is hilarious.
I bet every post in this topic was made on a device whose components, manufacturing, and/or assembly was from China.


----------



## gameboy (Jul 23, 2020)

people who bought it 6 years ago are mad we get it for free


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jul 23, 2020)

you don't buy out a company and force them to put their game on your shitty service and than make it completely free. wake up and smell the roses!


----------



## Burorī (Jul 23, 2020)

Looks like I made the right decision not to buy the game during the last Steam sales


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 23, 2020)

Mythical said:


> No it's small because you're part of the 5%. I didn't reference rocket league usage, I referenced hardware usage. For whatever reason is only at 5% for linux and macos. There are plenty of games that run on linux and mac os.


I use windows BECAUSE SOME OF MY GAMES DON'T WORK UNDER WINE OR PROTON DESPITE MOST OF THEM RUNNING OPENGL AND STANDARD ENGINES LIKE UNREAL.


----------



## Rafciu (Jul 23, 2020)

I first play it when it was on ps+, back than i was amazed by fun factor of this game. I decided to buy it on steam right away. After a couple years i still think this game is really fun there alot of additional content such as hokey basketball etc, i think best way to play it is on split screen with family/friends. Im happy that more people will be able to check this on free to play model. My only concern is that steam workshop will be removed when it's get removed from steam...


----------



## 1c4rus (Jul 23, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> Epic on the other hand, censors everyone who talks about honk kong. Clearly, people have a reason to hate Epic, trust me on that.



You're absolutely wrong and you must be mixing it with Blizzard see the link below. 

https://www.pcmag.com/news/blizzard-apologizes-for-mishandling-hong-kong-protestsand 

The CEO of Epic Games Tim Sweeney on the other hand was the one supporting free speech, check the link below. 

https://www.polygon.com/2019/10/9/2...eney-political-speech-china-tencent-hong-kong.

Will you please also consider to follow news properly like which stodio, copmany get investment from Tencent and stop use their services as well, thanks.

https://www.pcgamer.com/every-game-company-that-tencent-has-invested-in/

https://www.theverge.com/2019/2/11/...l-memes-amount-winnie-the-pooh-tank-man-china

And today, there is no further finding regarding Epic Games launcher spying on users apart from usual web cookies which is a norm, standart literally in every website infrastructure including Steam. Simply, the link below was the whole controversy about Epic Games spying on us story back in the day but nothing more to add and it's definitely nothing that we can call it as an ongoing fact for today.

https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2019-03-15-epic-responds-to-accusations-of-steam-data-mining


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Jul 23, 2020)

1c4rus said:


> You're absolutely wrong and you must be mixing it with Blizzard see the link below.
> 
> https://www.pcmag.com/news/blizzard-apologizes-for-mishandling-hong-kong-protestsand
> 
> ...



A - Yep i did mix it with Blizzard, though, there was atleast one occurence of a similar censorship in an official fortnite tournament, that and random chat censorship (this is a kid's game so understandable but you can't type a lot in chat without seeing stars everywhere). Also, Tm Sweeney only said that to surf on Blizzard's drama.

B - Most companies listed here are either mobile game devs, or known companies with active censorship (Riot aswell). Please also note that both your lists are outdated, Tencent not having renewed their shares on some of them. There's also a difference between acting with Tencent and just accepting their funds, as of now, most of those are still free, though, even if Blizzard was at 15% at the time, they still acted like dicks to satisfy a small shareholder and accept a dictature, guess why (Blizzard probably is more owned from Tencent than it used to be 1 year ago). Please note that your article mentions Discord when Tencent only gave money to them, without taking any shares (this is probably a marketting strategy to secure the priority on stock sales). And for Platinum Games, most of their funds now come from Nintendo (Tencent only owning a small fraction of it due to older stories with Bayonetta)

C - They did in fact try to justify their actions by saying it was to "import your steam friends", which, never worked, and was only a small excuse, as they scanned the whole Steam directory and sent a huge part of it to their servers (excluding games, only keeping the private data), which included, but not limited to, steam friends, ip adresses, steam cache, steam chat, steam usage stats... They also lied when they talked about doing so with user's consent as this was easily verifiable by using a web logging software, they did indeed collect data even before clicking accept, this was also not mentioned in their privacy policies. Even if their reason was to add your friends, i don't see why a store would need to sniff into it's concurrent files if it's not just to be malicious and infringe on concurrence laws. Imagine if your ISP, discretly entered your older one's servers to steal data, that would be illegitimate, even if your ISP says it's to ease the migration or something... that's the same thing here.


I personally wouldn't encourage a shitty company that does everything it cans to be anti-consumer, even going as far as having a broken refund system (which used to not even be there, at first you had to make a chargeback from your bank's account to get your money back remember) and difficult way to delete your accounts. I mean EGS literally started to bundle rootkits aswell (they're not managed by Epic, but why the hell would i need an anti-cheat to go shopping, Epic, hum?). If you want to support them, you do what you want, but between a company that doesn't care about what OS you use, that lets you say anything, that lets you refund easily, that doesn't install any rootkits and that doesn't really care about DRMs (yeah people are saying that Steam is bad as it has DRMs, but keep in mind that they never really updated it and it's one of the lightest and most easy to remove aswell) and a company that actively supports microtransactions and doing everything to be anti-consumer the choice is easy for me.


----------



## 1c4rus (Jul 23, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> A - Yep i did mix it with Blizzard, though, there was atleast one occurence of a similar censorship in an official fortnite tournament, that and random chat censorship (this is a kid's game so understandable but you can't type a lot in chat without seeing stars everywhere). Also, Tm Sweeney only said that to surf on Blizzard's drama.
> 
> B - Most companies listed here are either mobile game devs, or known companies with active censorship (Riot aswell). Please also note that both your lists are outdated, Tencent not having renewed their shares on some of them. There's also a difference between acting with Tencent and just accepting their funds, as of now, most of those are still free, though, even if Blizzard was at 15% at the time, they still acted like dicks to satisfy a small shareholder and accept a dictature, guess why (Blizzard probably is more owned from Tencent than it used to be 1 year ago). Please note that your article mentions Discord when Tencent only gave money to them, without taking any shares (this is probably a marketting strategy to secure the priority on stock sales). And for Platinum Games, most of their funds now come from Nintendo...



Dude, your whole answer is assumption without any notable fact or understanding of how business actually works. You just lie yourself and your attempt is rather fueled with ignorant confident. I can agree all the day with anyone about how Epic launcher is lack features but this kind of things are plain BS.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Jul 23, 2020)

1c4rus said:


> Dude, your whole answer is assumption without any notable fact or understanding of how business actually works. You just lie yourself and your attempt is rather fueled with ignorant confident. I can agree all the day with anyone about how Epic launcher is lack features but this kind of things are plain BS.


You're an Epic fanboy aren't you?
I mean it's like console fanboys saying that you can't really see the difference after 60fps...
Also, sorry but i clicked upload by mistake, i edited the post to be complete btw 

Edit: Also, i'm not a Steam fanboy by any mean... i support GOG all the way if you ask me. #FUCKDRM (Especially things like Shitnuvo or other rootkits)


----------



## 1c4rus (Jul 23, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> You're an Epic fanboy aren't you?
> I mean it's like console fanboys saying that you can't really see the difference after 60fps...
> Also, sorry but i clicked upload by mistake, i edited the post to be complete btw
> 
> Edit: Also, i'm not a Steam fanboy by any mean... i support GOG all the way if you ask me. #FUCKDRM (Especially things like Shitnuvo or other rootkits)



After you came to a dead end just blame someone as a fanboy after you have been logically proven wrong with solid source of facts in a conversation. You can also use search engines to find out things before making any silly assumption.

And your bonus is here. https://www.gog.com/forum/general/epic_store_games_you_can_play_without_the_epic_launcher/page1

Sorry, I'm not going to waste any minute with you. Believe what you want in your pinky dream.


----------



## HRudyPlayZ (Jul 23, 2020)

1c4rus said:


> After you came to a dead end just blame someone as a fanboy after you have been logically proven wrong with solid source of facts in a conversation. You can also use search engines to find out things before making any silly assumption.
> 
> And your bonus is here. https://www.gog.com/forum/general/epic_store_games_you_can_play_without_the_epic_launcher/page1
> 
> Sorry, I'm not going to waste any minute with you. Believe what you want in your pinky dream.


Nope, not at all, i'm from being in a dead-end, just tired of arguing with the same debate everytime there's something about Epic. Also, TheVerge is far from being a solid source of facts, can we talk about how those "professional" pc builders do their work? You detourned this conversation from Rocket League to Epic's quality, which was not the subject. If you want, i could talk about mods, features, steamemu and other stuff for a long time but we'd both get bored as we already know why people won't go to the shitty store. Most of my assumptions are somewhat correct, and things like Discord were already confirmed due to a risk of a community backlash. Of course, i wasn't in Tencent's mind so i don't know what were their motivations but that's the most plausible possibility. Companies aren't as bad as you think, they're not white but they're not black either. Again, people are hating on Epic due to their continuous anti-consumer practices, why do you think they were considered even more hated than EA at one point? Both did and continuously do terrible business practices. 


As for the bonus, yep, that's possible on some games, mainly the ones who refused to have a DRM attached at first. You can notice that there isn't really any epic-exclusive in the list of drm-free titles, and most of them are indies. If your point was to say that Steam has more DRMs than Epic, check https://www.gog.com/forum/general/steam_games_you_can_play_without_the_steam_client/post1 (sorry to not have it in a link maybe, as i'm on mobile)
Yeah you can do that on both, uPlay was always known to be a pain on both Steam and EGS and so is Origins. Those were also Steam-wannabes at one point but failed and realised they would sell more games on Steam anyways (kind of what is happening with EGS, though, they still survive by having Fortnite, Unreal Engine and the daily users who only come for the freebies [i can tell you that i'm technically one of those, i sometimes use it for the freebies, but i won't ever buy anything from them, and i uninstall the store when possible]).
GOG is a good place for DRM-Free content x)


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 23, 2020)

HRudyPlayZ said:


> You can know that Epic is like 2^25 times worse than Steam right? Most Epic Haters don't hate them for the shitty practices they used to do, but they hate them because of the shitty practices they continue to do. Steam never bought out any exclusivity deals to slow down their concurrence... Valve lets you use Source without secretly taking all your money to a 20% - hidden close in your contract. Please also note that, by (totally legally of course) decompiling both storefronts, you can see pretty quickly that Epic is bad for your internet privacy. Why would we encourage something like this where the concurrence gives us a much more complete store that doesn't care about the OS you're using, that lets you create and use mods (in fact, Steam was first made to only be the workshop part, but later evolved into a distribution service for valve games to finally become a general game distribution service), that lets us use any controller in any game, that lets us chat, ... most companies you're naming weren't that bad... Amazon, Walmart, Costco, Best Buy and GameStop did have some crunch but it's not comparable to the huge crunch that fortnite devs had to support... Why do you think they can release new cosmetics pretty much every week? Magic? Nope, just exploiting the poor people working their ass off to get money.... I would agree that Apple is a pretty shitty company aswell, they're even marketing their devices as protection for your privacy when they do collect as much data as Microsoft does.
> For Google, your ISP or cable company, they never tried to hide that they collect your data, it is known, Google never tried to censor some sites for saying "stop using Google, they collect your data" or something. Epic on the other hand, censors everyone who talks about honk kong. Clearly, people have a reason to hate Epic, trust me on that.



Your post makes it very obvious that you are, for the most part, completely clueless about the shady practices of Steam & every other company.



DerpDingus said:


> yes we should just stop complaining and continue to  BUY BUY BUY



You just completely missed the entire point of my comment.


----------



## Coyote_Mao (Jul 23, 2020)

Meh. Severely overrated game anyway.


----------



## artosis2 (Jul 23, 2020)

nolimits59 said:


> Wait till they see GOG (the god lord almighty of DRM free for a lot of people there) and EGS are partening for a shared library of games and accounts.


WTF I love Epic now


----------



## DerpDingus (Jul 23, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> Your post makes it very obvious that you are, for the most part, completely clueless about the shady practices of Steam & every other company.
> 
> 
> 
> You just completely missed the entire point of my comment.



your point is that they are  free of criticism from the public because most other companies are just as bad if not worse ,which to me is bullshit


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Jul 23, 2020)

DerpDingus said:


> your point is that they are  free of criticism from the public because most other companies are just as bad if not worse ,which to me is bullshit



It's only bullshit to you because you're unaware of what goes on behind closed doors at the places you still do business with. Don't be so obviously naive & ignorant.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 23, 2020)

Is it going to be f2p on consoles? 

I guess this is happening because the game is old and has prob lost a lot of popularity to Battle Royale games.


----------



## banjo2 (Jul 23, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Is it going to be f2p on consoles?
> 
> I guess this is happening because the game is old and has prob lost a lot of popularity to Battle Royale games.





> Once Rocket League goes free to play, anyone who already owns Rocket League *on any platform*


----------



## Mythical (Jul 23, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> I use windows BECAUSE SOME OF MY GAMES DON'T WORK UNDER WINE OR PROTON DESPITE MOST OF THEM RUNNING OPENGL AND STANDARD ENGINES LIKE UNREAL.


WHY ARE YOU YELLING!?!?!?!?


----------



## DKB (Jul 24, 2020)

damn, this is really showing who is racist around here huh lol


----------



## Captain_N (Jul 24, 2020)

so will they sent me a free physical copy for switch? I think not......

free to play, so what. I remember when just about every game was free to play once you bought it.
No one remembers how it used to be? You bought the game and then you did not have to pay to play multiplayer online. You know like age of empires 2, doom, you know pc games mostly. 

The only games you had to pay to play online was mmos.... in the late 90's and early 2000's.

And those that but hurt that you need windows to play it, Is it so hard to boot windows 10 off a second drive or partition just to play the game. Its not like you have to actually buy a copy of windows 10. Must be to hard to select a different off from a boot menu.....


----------



## janrobertson (Jul 25, 2020)

Is it free already? Very fun game.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

shaunj66 said:


> Still one of the best multiplayer games ever!
> 
> Glad more people will get to play this great game
> 
> Edit: Leaving Steam? Assholes


I usually heavily promote Epic Games Store. However, this time I agree with you.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Captain_N said:


> so will they sent me a free physical copy for switch? I think not......
> 
> free to play, so what. I remember when just about every game was free to play once you bought it.
> No one remembers how it used to be? You bought the game and then you did not have to pay to play multiplayer online. You know like age of empires 2, doom, you know pc games mostly.
> ...


I like your post, except the last paragraph. You do indeed have to buy a license to use Microsoft's Windows 10.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I usually heavily promote Epic Games Store. However, this time I agree with you.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Thing about epic is that's it's like steam but with no workshop, market place, and other community features and no linux/mac os support.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Thing about epic is that's it's like steam but with no workshop, market place, and other community features and no linux/mac os support.


Steam needs competition. Full stop.
They may seem nice now but they can go openly dirty at any moment.
I don't care about workshop, marketplace, cards, hats and achievements. That's all rubbish.
They should make the UI a lot more optimized though %so it can run smooth on potato pcs
and add forum.

%steam should do that too. Let's go back to 2004 UI.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> Steam needs competition. Full stop.
> They may seem nice now but they can go openly dirty at any moment.
> I don't care about workshop, marketplace, cards, hats and achievements. That's all rubbish.
> They should make the UI a lot more optimized though %so it can run smooth on potato pcs
> ...


Competition is good but it's completely pointless if one of the competitors can't compete.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Competition is good but it's completely pointless if one of the competitors can't compete.


They do compete and in a key area they outdo.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Jul 28, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> They do compete and in a key area they outdo.


Steam tends to have games go on sale to mere pennies but I suppoes you can't beat free.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Jul 28, 2020)

Jokey_Carrot said:


> Steam tends to have games go on sale to mere pennies but I suppoes you can't beat free.


Steam's sales are rubbish.
All of the stuff that becomes "pennies" can easily be pirated and has no multiplayer mode.
The good stuff that you need to pay to play online for, that good stuff its always expensive even if 50-80% off.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

No.1 better about Steam is the review system for games.
And everyone already uses Steam, but EGS is really breaking that habbit.


----------



## Captain_N (Aug 3, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> I usually heavily promote Epic Games Store. However, this time I agree with you.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...




Um no you dont. IM running windows 10 enterprise on a desktop and i did not buy a license. Its called kms activation...


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 3, 2020)

Captain_N said:


> Um no you dont. IM running windows 10 enterprise on a desktop and i did not buy a license. Its called kms activation...


whats it is


----------



## Codemastershock (Aug 4, 2020)

activation (with crackers like kms) is completely useless and can open security breaches in the system. You can use Windows 10 fine without any activation indefinitely, just some features are locked out like customization, file sharing and remote assistance and a watermark appears on the screen.

It is not like old versions of Windows which after 30 days the system stops working.


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Aug 5, 2020)

i’ve wanted to play rocket league but never got around to buying it

now its going free i can finally get around to playing it


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 16, 2020)

It's coming to Switch on the 23rd, idk about other systems
https://twitter.com/NintendoAmerica/status/1305899299918827520?s=20
(Sorry, forgot how to embed tweets)


----------

